#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps

## nikii.ja

Candidates are strongly advised to watch the video presentation on registration and choice filling/locking process before proceeding with the actual registration process.

All eligible candidates will register and fill their choices ONLINE during June 16 - 25, 2012 on the CCB website www.ccb.nic.in


 All candidates must verify their personal information during online registration.


Candidates must read carefully all terms and conditions before clicking on the I agree check box.


Indicative seat availability will be displayed at frequent intervals on the CCB website during June 16 - 25, 2012 to enable the candidates to assess the institutions and branches likely to be available to them as per their All India Rank (AIR).


During this period, the candidates are free to change, reorder, delete and add to their choices of branches/institutes as per their preference.


All the candidates must lock their final choices before 5.00 PM of June 25, 2012.


Candidates will not be able to unlock their choices once they are locked.


If candidates fail to explicitly lock their choices by 5.00 PM of June 25, 2012, their last saved choices will be automatically locked after this deadline. Candidates are therefore strongly advised to lock their choices themselves.


Candidates must take printout of their locked choices. This print out, which will also mention the terms and conditions to be agreed by the candidates, has to be signed and submitted at the time of reporting for admission.


Registered candidates who did not fill any choices or failed to save them cannot be considered for seat allotment and admission. However, they are permitted to fill choices after the third round for participating in the fourth round. If they again fail to fill any choices and/or fail to save them, they cannot be considered for seat allotment in the fourth round. However, they can be considered for the spot round admission, if they register for it, during August 3 - 6, 2012.


CCB 2012 information Brochure Version I Updated at CCB Headquarters on May 27, 2012 at 5 PM


Eligible candidates who did not register during June 16 - 25, 2012 are permitted to do fresh registration and choice filling for fourth round.


If the information submitted by any candidate is found to be fraudulent, incorrect or untrue, the seat allotted (if any) is liable to be cancelled. Moreover, such candidates will no longer be considered eligible for admission and will also be liable for legal action.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure - Online Registration, Choice Filling, Seat Allotment AIEEE seat allotment 2012 | AIEEE exam seat allotment 2012 AIEEE 2012 Admisisons Flowchart | AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure Diagram AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation

----------

